# How to Extract .bin / .cue



## tinku dhar (Mar 10, 2007)

well ... ,

can anyone give me a appz wich can extract this .bin files ? 

i have downloaded a appz wich is in this format sooo send me the link sooon 

take care


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 10, 2007)

without usin the burner can't we extract it ?

i heard we can frm some place and there is a appz for tht to do


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 10, 2007)

well ... ,

im waitin for some other replies 

also i think we can do in NERO but i don't want to use any burner apppz


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

Use this one.

*www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-whatsimage.htm


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 11, 2007)

winrar can extract from bin/iso files, you need to set the file association in winrar options


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

Use Ultra ISO which is very easy to do or download daemon tools or alchol 42% and mount the image and do whatever you like. If you use ultraiso or magiciso you can extract any images.


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 11, 2007)

ok guys i will try 

but if u get any nice particular appz send me 
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Use this one.
> 
> *www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-whatsimage.htm



well actually i have got ..... ,

CD1 .bin and CD2 .bin do i need to copy in CD or this appz can do frm PC ?

thnx 
REP ++


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

try googling wth the keywrd "software to extract .cue/.bin files" or u can use Ashampoo Burning Studio- Free to write them to a CD/DVD.
__________
www.google.co.in


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

u can extract it using winrar also...
and bin files are cd images... to use them load them in any virtual drive soft like daemon tools..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> ok guys i will try
> 
> but if u get any nice particular appz send me
> __________
> ...


Open the .bin file in magiciso,press ctrl+a and right click and select extract.You can extract it to any folder.


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 14, 2007)

ok .... ,

i have not tried it yet will try it tut. out now .....

Thnx 
PEACe


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

Use Daemon Tools. Install it. Run it. in the task bar, right click the daemon tools icon, select Virtual CD\DVD ROM-->Device O--> mount image.
Now in the dialog that opens, select the cue image. Press ok. Open MY COMPUTER. you should see a virtual CD\DVD DRIVE on which the contents of the cue file are loaded.


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Open the .bin file in magiciso,press ctrl+a and right click and select extract.You can extract it to any folder.



if i extract it will i be able to install ?

as i said i have 2 parts 

CD1.bin and CD2.bin 

reply fast


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 17, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> if i extract it will i be able to install ?
> 
> as i said i have 2 parts
> 
> ...


Is there is a setup.exe in CD1.bin and CD2.bin then why not.


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Is there is a setup.exe in CD1.bin and CD2.bin then why not.



Welll .... ,

Dude there is Setup.exe in CD1 and but in CD2 its Hiphopejay.exe 

Suld i show u the screenshots ?


----------



## deadpulse (Mar 17, 2007)

USe Win RAR it supports .cue and .bin images.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 17, 2007)

Use Deamon Tools


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooo thnx guys .... ,

MAGICISO is workin for me thnx


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 18, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooooooooo thnx guys .... ,
> 
> MAGICISO is workin for me thnx


Thank God finally.


----------



## spironox (Mar 18, 2007)

"IsoBuster" should do the tricks for you .. i am using it and i am happy with it


----------



## tinku dhar (Mar 18, 2007)

No i have done usin magisiso 

GAURAV mayn REP ++


----------



## spironox (Mar 18, 2007)

ok as thou wish !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 18, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> No i have done usin magisiso
> 
> GAURAV mayn REP ++


You havent given me reps.


----------

